# what led ratio is good for soft coral's growth



## Amy0824

what led ratio is good for soft coral's growth?
I am new to LED Aquarium Light, now I have a tank with 120x50x50cm,
I want to know what led ratio should I use for my soft coral?
According to my tank size, what size of LED Aquarium Light is best?
Thanks so much!!!
*c/p*


----------



## Ningal

Are you just putting soft corals in your tank? If so, what size and kind do you want?

Honestly, if you're just doing soft corals, I wouldn't bother. They thrive under T-5 lighting which is cheaper than equivalet LED lighting


----------



## Amy0824

Anyway thanks, but I still want to have a try LED Aquarium Light, for it is a trend...:fish9:


----------



## Reefing Madness

3 or 4 to 1.Plenty of LEDs out there for that tank. Hoping you don't need the fixure with legs, not many of them out there for that. I do'nt really think LED's are a trend, this is the new tank lighting that all in time will be going to.
LED Light Fixtures - Aquarium LED Lights
New Design White Blue 1:1 3W LED 141W Grow Light Aquarium Coral Reef Tank | eBay


----------



## Mungoo

And when i say LED mod i don't mean just ring of light on controller im talking about chrome A,B,X,Y,RT,LT,RB,LB, X guide button all led or something close to that.

Im in need of a new controller, being as hardcore as i am, my Led Light Accessories LED Controllers LED Power Supplies controllers go through a lot of wear and tear and ive just gone through 2. Ive been called MLG material and won many tournaments (local not MLG) so i need a cool LED modded one and if its LED and rapid fire modded that would be cool to.


----------



## Kevinf

In reference to the LED lighting question, I have seen 3 to 1 ratio as a standard but there are allot of factors you have to consider. Are you using a pre-made fixture or are you making something custom. Are you using one watt bulbs or are you using 3 watt bulbs. This also depends on the depth and spread you are trying to light. I have a 75 gallon tank and I am lighting it with 3 watt LED's (Royal Blue, Red, 15000k white, UV). My soft corals are responding very well to the mixture of lights that I have. I have 30 white, 10 royal blue, 4 red, 2 UV, and all are 3 watt bulbs.


----------



## Levi

Do 2:1 blue to white. You will be happy with the outcome. Whoever said T5 is cheaper is only looking at initial cost. LEDs don't need replaced every 6 months like T5 do. In the long run LED is cheaper. Just go ahead and get a full size set up and later down the road when you want to get a clam and SPS you will be ready. My most recent LED set up I added a few orange LEDs and a few violet as well as 2 types of white for a broader spectrum.


----------



## Reefing Madness

True on the T-5 idea, but not everyone has $500 to drop on a LED fixture up front. They do however has $100 and then usually the $$ to buy the lamps when needed. And T-5 do not need replaced every 6 months as you suggest. I believe that Power Compacts are the only ones that are that bad.


----------



## Levi

nah my LEDs arent that expensive. 230ish with all the bells and whistles, 170 for just LEDs with built in timer. 120w 2:! ratio


----------



## Euruproctos

I use LEDs on my 30 gallon. It's been my experience that a good, reliable system that'll actually last long enough for that cost benefit analysis to pay off and produces enough PAR and PUR to cover all ranges of corals and non-sessile inverts is gonna cost basically 400 dollars at least. 

Though I do admit prices have been coming down lately.


----------



## Levi

Ive used my Chinese for a year and have had nothing but positive experiences. They use bridgelux and cree LEDs in their builds. I'm not here to convince you to buy Chinese, just saying as long as you have the proper wattage and good spectrum's chosen they will be good. 400 price tag is what a vendor gets after they pay 150 to a Chinese company...


----------

